# The Dubstep Thread!



## JoryGriffin (Aug 1, 2009)

My mate got me in to it really, I'm not really too well versed in it but it's pretty sick.

YouTube - Rusko 'Cockney Thug'

I might be going to see Rusko (one of the big Dubstep players) in a local club on wednesday and I wondered if anyone else was in to that scene.

I've also tried my hand at writing a couple of tracks 

Here


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Aug 1, 2009)

What's the weather like on dubstep island?




Warmwarmwarmwarm


----------



## JoryGriffin (Aug 1, 2009)

ahaha


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

My brother seems to really like this suff. I can't get my head around it at all.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 1, 2009)

Tons of it is really boring, especially in the context of a long mix when it winds up being totally samey the whole way through. However plenty of good shit exists, Excision, Stenchman (download the free Stink Mix Vol 1-3!) You need something that can really kick the bass out LOW to appreciate it, and it's much better in a live context; that's when you really 'get' dubstep if you haven't already.

Some free mixes!

Excision:
[studio] EXCISION &#8211; SHAMBHALA 2008 MIX [shadowsteppa]

Stenchman Stink Mixes 1-3
STENCHMAN STINK MIX.mp3
zSHARE - stink mix 2 - poomerang.mp3
THE STINK MIX 3 - SALIROPHILIA.mp3

I think where it works really well though is in mixes broken up with some d'n'b and some in between stuff such as:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tjgiywxmctz

I like the dark shit obviously so here's another:
http://www.numbernin6.com/introduction/NumberNin6 - A Formal Introduction.mp3

P.S all of these mixes are free and mostly off the actual artists pages, no copyright infringement!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 1, 2009)

i love dubstep- borgore for teh win


----------



## Joel (Aug 1, 2009)

I like this stuff a lot. But after a while it gets pretty boring. I like it but only for a short while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3deBSxcVrs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8O4mR8pan4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdR8xWze8rM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTU9FxmA0U&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Ie9s19djw&feature=related


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Aug 1, 2009)

I adore the stuff- that and gabba.

Fave artist is Mistabishi- for a guy who used to work at a british bank he is an absolute hero. Buy his album Drop if you want to reconsider you're definition of awesome


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 1, 2009)

there's an awesome dubstep party at the nightclub where I bartend every month called Dub War and before that, i'd no idea what dubstep was. I wouldn't listen to it at home, but in a club with a GOOD soundsystem (and the club where I work has one of the nicest sounding systems in the city - only all analog system in a club in NY) it is a great fucking party. It's just really high energy that can't be beat.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Aug 2, 2009)

This has totally got me Psyched for wednesday 

The sound system is meant to be incredible so it should be good.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 2, 2009)

One thing I like about dubstep nights is generally the crowds are similar to that drum and bass ones but it's a lot less crazy (i.e. no flailing limbs and almost metal-show-like), seems to attract more girls too haha.


----------



## _detox (Aug 3, 2009)

I love dubstep, or at least what I've heard. I've got a few of the Dubstep Allstar volumes with Coki, Benga, Hatcha, etc. on there. Chase & Status seem to put out some quality stuff as well.

When I saw Enter Shikari last week they were playing some dub before their set, it sounded solid through a loud system. First time I had actually 'felt' it since there's not much of a US dubstep scene, much less one in Arkansas.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 3, 2009)

Download a few of the mixes I posted, it's mostly filthy stuff...just make sure your bass is turned up!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> Fave artist is Mistabishi- for a guy who used to work at a british bank he is an absolute hero. Buy his album Drop if you want to reconsider you're definition of awesome



He's a regular poster at the forum I basically ditched when I started posting here. Solid Drum N Bass producer, in addition to the dubstep.

I agree with one of the first posters -- It can be really cool, but often times when a DJ plays an entire set of it, I'm bored out of my skull after about 10 minutes or so. I can only stand dubstep in small doses. As a DJ, I try to inject one or two tunes in the middle of my DnB sets to tone things down a little bit. One more color for my pallet, so to speak. (my most recent studio mix @ index has a couple of dubstep tunes on it.. )

That's all, really. I think it's pretty awesome, but don't understand how people can tolerate it for extended periods of time. I couldn't handle an entire night of only dubstep DJs, that's for sure.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2010)

this shit is awesome! ss.org user nihilist showed me this over msn a couple days ago, and i´m still loving it 

the unexpected awesomeness starts at about 2:00. so stay with it!

also, post stuff like this if you know any!


----------



## abyss258 (Feb 15, 2010)

WOAH! Thanks, that was awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome as shit. 

(For those with trigger happy rep fingers, I meant this in a positive way, not a negative.)

The drums could be a lot more creative though, I feel like what he could've done and what he did do are miles apart.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2010)

there are a bunch more videos of equally amazing songs on their youtube profile. the best ones are from this same set.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 15, 2010)

sick!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 15, 2010)

Engine Earz =


----------



## Janiator (Feb 15, 2010)

IMO it was great up until 2:00


----------



## lava (Feb 15, 2010)

Janiator said:


> IMO it was great up until 2:00



Hate to say it, but that's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Feb 16, 2010)

I loved the buildup and the climb, but the music didnt climax and come together...it kind of dropped off. other than that its right up my alley, thanks for posting!


----------



## thanatos (Feb 16, 2010)

proper dubstep bass madness


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 4, 2010)

So, a guy I know was posting some videos on Facebook the other day and while I usually don't care for stuff he posts he posted some songs by an artist by the name of Borgore which I really started to dig. I'm now in love with this song.





So, looking on the Wikipedia and whatnot I see this guy listed as "Dubstep". Since I usually trust actual people more than the articles that Wikipedia has to offer on musical genres, can someone fill me in on the basics of dubstep, and maybe recommend me some more stuff similar to the song I posted? I really like the overall feel and "aggression" to it. I know I've seen some guys on here mention dubstep before.

Thanks.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dubstep:- Rhythm= Sub Bass, Melody= Bass

I really like Dubsteb, main characteristics are a variable "wobbly" bassline that takes up most of the mix, some almost reggae breaks and a reasonably slow tempo

I prefer "dirty" dubsteb thats really agressive but you can get more laid back, not so in your face stuff

Caspa, Rusko, Skream are notable artists but there are LOTS


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's some more gnarly dubstep in the same vein as Borgore, and some other Borgore tracks with really heavy drops that pretty much sound like metal with synths.













Dubstep remixes also often make tame songs really fuckin heavy when the drop comes in.

Imogen Heap remix, which I am loving right now. The drop's at about 1:07, and it's awesome.


Susan Boyle remix.  Still, the drop at about 2:13 is so fucking cool.


And this is a Borgore remix of a Britney Spears song... I've said it before, and I'll say it again, but the breakdown at 2:32 sounds like it could be a Meshuggah song.


----------



## Jbrum18 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fucking love dubstep! Here are a few of my favourites:


----------



## PopeExploder (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 5, 2010)

hell yes, will definitely check the other stuff you guys posted. thanks


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 5, 2010)

I heart dubstep, I've only recently found out about it but I heard some kid playing it and I was like "If I were a DJ this is the shit I'd rock"


----------



## dnoel86 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yc05iAFEZc
'Doctors won't be able to recognize your fucking WUUUUUUURP WUUUUUUURP' 

EDIT: Link fixed, but if somebody could show me where to put the embed info that would be awesome.


----------



## thanatos (Apr 5, 2010)

dubstep come from uk garage.
its a slow genre of electronic music (mostly 70 bpm) with heavy bass. the speed is in the bass
if you want some heavy dubstep with dark bassline check
borgore, ultrablack, broken note, 16 bit, excision, flux pavillon, datsik, bassnectar, culprate, brainpain (some dubstep and some darkstep faster) koan sound
label : rottun, dubsaw


----------



## Euthanasia (Apr 5, 2010)

Slayer89 said:


> So, a guy I know was posting some videos on Facebook the other day and while I usually don't care for stuff he posts he posted some songs by an artist by the name of Borgore which I really started to dig. I'm now in love with this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! this Borgor guy is fro, Israel!
How plesent to see this kinda things here


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 5, 2010)

Dubstep is the new heroin, meaning all my friends are addicted to it. I can't sell Dubstep though. Not nearly as cool as heroin.


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 10, 2010)

What, no vex'd?


The bass in this track(starting at 1:06) could probably kill somebody if it was put through a subwoofer.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 10, 2010)

Broken Note is awesome!


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations. Some seriously sick stuff in here.


----------



## groph (Apr 10, 2010)

Gamma Ray Burst by Downlink is fucking awesome


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome. in a different vein to the rest


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 10, 2010)

I know this is really dorky for posting a MIDI file of a tab I did, but I've been experimenting with some dubstep-influenced groove metal in Drop G. Once I get my POD X3 Live, I really want to start a recording project of, ahem, djentstep.

If you do check this out, listen to it with headphones or through speakers with a sub at least! There's a lot of sub-bass and some bass drops.

edit: also, this was tabbed with the standard Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth as my MIDI output device, so it might not sound as good if you're using something else...


----------



## groph (Apr 10, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> I know this is really dorky for posting a MIDI file of a tab I did, but I've been experimenting with some dubstep-influenced groove metal in Drop G. Once I get my POD X3 Live, I really want to start a recording project of, ahem, djentstep.
> 
> If you do check this out, listen to it with headphones or through speakers with a sub at least! There's a lot of sub-bass and some bass drops.
> 
> edit: also, this was tabbed with the standard Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth as my MIDI output device, so it might not sound as good if you're using something else...


 
Haha, that's actually pretty cool. I had a similar idea. Dunno if it'd be good with vocals or not. Maybe samples?


----------



## jymellis (Apr 10, 2010)

check out natas and then check out esham.


----------



## helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Seconded on the remixes. Tek-One is probably my favorite dubstep producer. He did a track or two on Bring Me The Horizon's Suicide Season Cut Up, and made an initially heavy as fuck song heavier, I think:


Tek-One Originals:


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out culprate he's fucking brilliant!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 11, 2010)

I just discovered a few new favorites after acquiring an awesome dubstep compilation.


This song isn't as aggressive as the other stuff I've posted, but holy FUCK it's dark and heavy. Apparently the guy who produced it is from the Polish brutal death metal scene, although I don't have much information beyond that. Definitely sounds metal as fuck though!


This one is really awesome too since the mood changes a lot. Goes from some pretty dreamy double time sections to really heavy dark stuff. Lots of great drops too. The first drop is at 1:50, but my favorites are at 3:25 (awesome melody), and 4:34, which is just fucking filthy.


well, I just love this one.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Pauly (Apr 12, 2010)

Few other mixes, only stuck the Part 1's in or it'd get silly, use the browser to get the other parts!





RAFFERTIE - THE BIGGER THAN BARRY MIXTAPE : Mixes

DJ ULTRAVIOLET - UV REDLINE MIX VOL.1 - Drum & Bass mix search engine - crawling for D&B mixes and sets

GROMMIT: That Boom!! (dubstep mix)

MUNXI - Rowdy Spring Dubstep Mix 2009 - Includes Dubz!!

http://soundcloud.com/antimatter/dancers-in-the-dark/download

GetDarker.com / RUMBLE (DUTTY DUBZ) - RUMBLE IN THE MIX VOL.2 / Uploaded by: RUMBLE - DUTTY DUBZ /


----------



## AxeGuru (Apr 12, 2010)

Mick Harris's project, 'Scorn' went into the realm of dubstep way before it went mainstream.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay, I found me a new genre 
Thanks everyone for sharing 



InCasinoOut said:


> I know this is really dorky for posting a MIDI file of a tab I did, but I've been experimenting with some dubstep-influenced groove metal in Drop G. Once I get my POD X3 Live, I really want to start a recording project of, ahem, djentstep.
> 
> If you do check this out, listen to it with headphones or through speakers with a sub at least! There's a lot of sub-bass and some bass drops.
> 
> edit: also, this was tabbed with the standard Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth as my MIDI output device, so it might not sound as good if you're using something else...



Dude, this is like so cool!!!
I can see the birth of a new gerne here 



helly said:


> Seconded on the remixes. Tek-One is probably my favorite dubstep producer. He did a track or two on Bring Me The Horizon's Suicide Season Cut Up, and made an initially heavy as fuck song heavier, I think:



lol Dubcore


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know much about this genre yet, but I've been rocking this song pretty hard. I think it's phenomenal:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 12, 2010)

Borgore is the drummer in a metal band 
That explains a lot lol


----------



## elrrek (Apr 12, 2010)

AxeGuru said:


> Mick Harris's project, 'Scorn' went into the realm of dubstep way before it went mainstream.



Bang! 

We have a winner. Everything else is whack MIDI controllers, plug ins, weakener and FASLE.

MJH knows bass and fishing.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 12, 2010)

PopeExploder said:


>




Mt. eden is just about the worst dubstep in existence


----------



## meisterjager (Apr 12, 2010)

Love me some dubstep, aiii


----------



## helly (Apr 12, 2010)

Filthiest drop possible? Probably.


----------



## Fler (Apr 12, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Mt. eden is just about the worst dubstep in existence



I think it's kinda hilarious how Mt Eden is being received here in NZ. I know the Mt Eden area very, very well (I often sit atop the mountain itself for peace and meditation, can see some lovely sunsets over the Waitakere ranges), and find it confusing how he's so successful. Here the Mt Eden Dubstep dude/band is being worshipped like some enigma by some, and promoters are totally raping his youtube success. I think a lot of local producers and dj's are getting pretty annoyed at how the dudes played so few shows so far and is already getting what I guess are considered 'headline' slots at gigs with not that much effort. The dude isn't the greatest producer by any means, but he has made some decent enough tunes. It's so...by the numbers though, and I can see why as many people hate it as much as however many love it... Anyway, good on them for what success they have gotten, the music could be far worse...

Anyway I think dubsteps more or less characterized as 140bpm, half time, bass heavy electronica. The 'wobbly' bass is pretty much the thing with it I guess. Frankly I enjoy select tunes, and even throw in a bit in some of my DJ sets, but I'm sick of the fad it's become...frankly Mt Eden isn't helping, if anything it just epitomises the fad..

/bored of dubstep


----------



## Fzau (Jun 14, 2010)

I love myself some dubstep! 

PeteyG from Red Seas Fire was trying some dubstep not too long ago and I think I'm giving it a shot too.

So, who else here tried making some? Link if possible!


----------



## gangaman (Jun 14, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I love myself some dubstep!
> 
> PeteyG from Red Seas Fire was trying some dubstep not too long ago and I think I'm giving it a shot too.
> 
> So, who else here tried making some? Link if possible!


i tried, if you want ill send you some !


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 14, 2010)

I love dubstep. If I had some sampling or recording equipment I would definitely try it out.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 14, 2010)

I dabble in it. I do a LOT of electronic music stuff. Primarily Drum N Bass, but my moods are fickle, and I do other stuff to suit my mood at a given moment, including but not limited to dubstep, electro-house, etc.

Don't have any finished/public dubstep tunes, but I'll try to remember to post here when I do.


----------



## Clocks (Jun 14, 2010)

My fail at dubstep SoundClick artist: Klocks - An 18 year olds ideas in guitar form


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 14, 2010)

Not Dubstep, but I'm currently working with two Jungle DJ's on some Jungle/Metal/Groove stuff. I'll get clips and links uploaded when the EP is done.


----------



## thanatos (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm more a darkstep/breakcore dnb head but will try to make some dubstep to begin my liveset...
The key is to make really dissonant bassline (sync osc is good for that or wavetable) and put some lfo>cutoff on it
Resampling is the key


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 26, 2010)

I listen to alot of both of these genres, and the only artist I have that puts them both together legitimately is the Algorithm. And even he doesnt go too nuts on either end of the spectrum.


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know; how about you make some yourself? I'd listen to it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 26, 2010)

I will... I'll get a Pod X3 and take a crack at it.. Would you really listen?


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 26, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> I will... I'll get a Pod X3 and take a crack at it.. Would you really listen?


Yeah. 

Do you need any synth sounds? I can easily whip up a wobble if you need one.


----------



## Isan (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 26, 2010)

Katana, that'd be fantastic. I just got a new job. I'll tell you when I get the Pod X3 for sure. SWEET.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...w-would-dupstep-and-djent-sound-together.html


----------



## Jango (Nov 29, 2010)

My drummer and I got in an argument today whether rap is bassier than dubstep. He has subs in his car and, since getting them, listens nearly exclusively to bass-heavy songs. I, however, argued that most dubstep could easily out-bass most rap songs. He quoted some Lil Wayne song that I can't even remember, but I couldn't think of any. So, dubsteppers, what is the song with the most active bass you know?
Yes, this argument probably seems childish, but my drummer isn't the most mature of people.


----------



## ry_z (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## _detox (Nov 29, 2010)

Jango said:


> Yes, this argument probably seems childish.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 29, 2010)

Bassnectar

/end thread.


----------



## Jango (Nov 29, 2010)

_detox said:


>



Again, my drummer is being an asshole about it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 29, 2010)

You might also want to mention that Drum 'N Bass is extremely bass heavy and fast, it'l lbe sure to give some subs a workout. It is also recommended to not have small animals or children around your subs while listening to DNB as results can be catastrophic...


----------



## NovaReaper (Nov 29, 2010)

Baaaaam.


----------



## Luuk (Nov 29, 2010)

Everything from ...And Justice For All


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Dec 16, 2010)

Thought i'd share cos its fat


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2010)

Repost, he actually uploaded this himself a little while back


----------



## clouds (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I thought I'd post this here as I've seen him mentioned by Tosin and Mark Okubo now, and I know many of you are in DnB and/or Dubstep . He's got quite a unique sound, and mixes a lot of different stuff in. Amazing production value, too.


----------



## McKay (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude Reso is awesome, more people should hear the Temjin EP.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 6, 2011)

TBH I tried to get into Reso but It just doesn't flow for me.

I'm more of a Skrillex/Bar 9 kinda guy.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty cool man. I've got them in my purchase queue


----------



## synrgy (Jan 6, 2011)

I used a remix of a Reso & Vent tune in my most recent mix. Thread including tracklist and mix is here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...6260-synrgys-shameless-self-promo-thread.html


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't get into reso either. 
Culprate for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m01L_r8G6x0


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't really listen to DUbstep, I recently got into it, but he's pretty much the only guy I find worth listening.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 6, 2011)

i love reso


----------



## Baldi (Jan 6, 2011)

ha! davidian drum-fill mixed in throughout the second vid

I do like some dubstep, but...
Dubstep is to electronic music what djent is to metal music; there are a lot of people out there using a very simple formula for both genres! very catchy but too often generic.


----------



## Baldi (Jan 6, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> TBH I tried to get into Reso but It just doesn't flow for me.
> 
> I'm more of a Skrillex/Bar 9 kinda guy.



I do have a soft spot for bar9


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

Love Reso, his best tune.


----------



## adrock (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to listen to a lot of electronic music back in the 90s. my favorite was jungle (AK1200!!), usually hip hop and reggae tracks remixes. dirty grimey stuff. some house, breaks beat, and trance. I got out of it after a few years... 

anyways, I've recently tried to get back into it, especially dubstep, because it reminds me of jungle a lot. I've sifted through a lot of shit, and reso is the best, by far. love him. 

someone mentioned vent too. he's pretty good.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to check out some Reso. I like some dubstep but haven't really heard a lot.... Datsik is the best of what I've heard. 

I like psytrance stuff like Infected Mushroom and Sphongle and some trip hop... other than that, I don't really listen to too much electronic music...


----------



## ashek (Jan 7, 2011)

you guys should check out Rusko and Gaslamp Killer. Reso is awesome too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_kzDFj5VwE&feature=related


----------



## Rudebrat (Jan 31, 2011)

Finished this a few days ago and remembered how you guys liked my meshuggah remix so thought I'd post. Lemme know what you think


----------



## Asrial (Jan 31, 2011)

This is, again, quite ungodly!


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jan 31, 2011)

oh my god...I love dubstep...and I love rings of saturn...

I LOVE THIS!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 31, 2011)

Can I request a link for a 320k via PM? This sounds mixworthy fo sho.


----------



## Rudebrat (Jan 31, 2011)

next 20 people can download a free 320 here
Rings of Saturn - Abducted (Rudebrat Dubstep Remix) by Rudebrat on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

after that I'll probably upload to mediafire or something


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude, you're the best at merging dubstep and metal 
And yay I got me a mp3


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 31, 2011)

that is awesome dude. I like it


----------



## Thep (Jan 31, 2011)

Not my cuppatea, but very impressive and well done. Major props.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome! The initial drop sounds a bit like Reso's Onslaught though, I don't know if that's intentional.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 31, 2011)

Beefy. As. Fuck.

Following on soundclick my friend.


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 1, 2011)

yea that was fucking sick, straight up sick


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 1, 2011)

Never heard of this "Rings of Saturn", but this is pretty darn sweet haha! That mix is balls.


----------



## dewy (Feb 1, 2011)

HEY JAKE FUCK OFF, LOVE, MATT


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

I searched, and I didn't seen a thread about this. At least, not EXCLUSIVELY about this. There might be one already, because I'm a little late, but I'm sure it won't be a huge problem if there is.

Anyway, this genre is becoming extremely popular, especially with younger fans of hardcore and other types of metal. I'm sure most here have heard it.

Speaking literally, the latest dubstep trends sound like modulated, spastic basslines at moderate tempos, with sinister synth leads or poppy female vocals. Speaking metaphorically, the latest dubstep trends sound like Megatron raping an elephant.


:43




:41




:55




Enjoy. I know this music has been developing for years, but it's gotten extremely popular just recently. So sorry if I'm being redundant or pretentious by posting a thread.

And, what are people's opinions on this stuff? I'm curious to hear what you guys have to say, because it's getting huge now, and because this forum contains a lot of cool musicians, creating awesome music. And I respect that.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 3, 2011)

I frikkin' love that dirty dubstep bass. Though from time to time I enjoy dubstep like Burial as well, which is something entirely else imo.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 3, 2011)

Drop them bases like they belong to me!

Dubstep right now is really sweet.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 3, 2011)

There's been a bunch of threads about dubstep here already I'm pretty sure. I really like the typical standouts Datsik, Excision, Downlink, Skrillex, Reso, etc. 

Apparently people who have been big into dubstep for years hate all this stuff though and nicknamed it "brostep"... but it's only because it's the variety of dubstep that's gotten tons of mainstream attention recently. There's tons of stuff out there that sounds different, but I really like the filthy Datsik style bass. It just sounds really... exciting, for lack of a better word.

I learned how to make the wobble bass with Massive the other day. I want to try to make a few tracks at some point.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2011)

This is actually like, somewhere between the 4th-6th thread about dubstep in the last few months.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> I frikkin' love that dirty dubstep bass. Though from time to time I enjoy dubstep like Burial as well, which is something entirely else imo.



I enjoy Burial as a deeper, more emotional experience than, say, Skrillex or Bare Noize. The album Untrue really gets to me, being about loneliness and all.

Yes, I realize some people enjoy older styles, and hate this. Boohoo. I enjoy both, and I've come to realize that genres just progress this way. And lastly, sorry for the repost.  I haven't been around for a while, and I figured I'd post something like this. I DID search...Dubstep, as a thread title and a post topic. I got things about specific remixes and artists, but no broad, overarching threads about it.


----------



## gfactor (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel like dubstep is the electronic equivalent of djent


----------



## DLG (Feb 3, 2011)

brostep is to dubstep what attack! attack! is to metalcore. 

singling out the most blatant and corny parts of a sound and taking it to a ridiculous extreme.

if you want the really good stuff that stays grounded in the original sounds like 2step, garage and oldschool dub, listen to rinse.fm. that's where all the top, well-respected DJs and producers will play their mixes of their latest tunes, all of the people that innovate in the genre instead of following ridiculous trends will spin here on the regular, lots of Hyperdub label stuff.

Rinse FM 

I made some suggestions here of stuff that's not brostep that I really like. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/143059-got-any-love-doctor-p-here.html


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

DLG said:


> *brostep is to dubstep what attack! attack! is to metalcore. *



It's interesting that you mention this, because Skrillex is definitely geared towards attracting that type of audience. The songs have catchy, girly vocals, butchered and vocoded to hell, with rave-like party choruses. They have huge wobbly bass parts like breakdowns, and everything about the lyrics screams "I'm an xxXXsceneXXxx kid!" The "Kill Everybody" lyric is ridiculous. And it blends party, club-thumping styles with grittier dubstep drops, like said metalcore bands blend pop-punk and breakdowns.

That being said, why did I just post a thread about so-called "brostep"? Because it's hella fun to listen to. And it fucking _wobbles.

_Also, I think I'll check out those links in your post. I'm constantly looking for cool artists, so maybe those purer, more intelligent forms of dubstep will hit the spot.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2011)

AbstractAsylum said:


> I DID search...Dubstep, as a thread title and a post topic. I got things about specific remixes and artists, but no broad, overarching threads about it.



Yeah. The search tool here unfortunately sucks ass. When posting a new thread, the community appreciates users who use google to search the site beforehand. You can search specific sites by typing "site:insert-www-dot-whateversite-dot-com-here" after your search term. Doing so just now provided a page full of results, one of which is a 2 page thread chock full of dubstep videos from youtube.

By the way, I've done the same thing you did at least a couple times now, so I'm a total hypocrite.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 3, 2011)

gfactor said:


> I feel like dubstep is the electronic equivalent of djent



Things that need to die in a fire?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Things that need to die in a fire?



Things that can be enjoyed by many but is instead the cause for bandwagon hate.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Things that can be enjoyed by many but is instead the cause for bandwagon hate.



This^.

I'm checking out James Blake right now. I had heard the name before, and I'm thinking that this is really cool.



This is cool too, and smooth as hell.

Also, nice thread relocation. Sorry about that repost...at least I've learned how to avoid using the vBulletin search system, which has proved to be shit. =\


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 3, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Things that can be enjoyed by many but is instead the cause for bandwagon hate.



Yeah bandwagon hate is my reason for disliking droning, boring "music"


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Things that need to die in a fire?



No, it's filed under 'things that people who have nothing good to say about should keep their fucking nose out of this thread or I'll ban them out of spite'.

Also, merged.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> No, it's filed under 'things that people who have nothing good to say about should keep their fucking nose out of them or I'll ban them for spite'.
> 
> Also, merged.



Dude asked for opinions. I'll take that as prolonging the fellacio from this point forward. My mistake.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> Also, merged.



Thanks man. ^_^


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Dude asked for opinions. I'll take that as prolonging the fellacio from this point forward. My mistake.



Fair call, fair call. Healthy descent on request is fine. Let's leave the vitriolic stuff at home, please.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2011)

AbstractAsylum said:


> This^.
> 
> I'm checking out James Blake right now. I had heard the name before, and I'm thinking that this is really cool.
> 
> ...




This is the perfect "processing evidence in a lab" music. Lovin' it.


----------



## willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, where did all the good dubstep go?? Too many wannabe producers jumped on the bandwagon when dubstep hit the mainstream.

Saying that,





A couple of quality producers from recent times 

Both of them have albums out now and they're both sick.


----------



## Anton (Feb 3, 2011)

HEAVY!


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 3, 2011)

willow said:


> Man, where did all the good dubstep go?? Too many wannabe producers jumped on the bandwagon when dubstep hit the mainstream.
> 
> Saying that,
> 
> ...




These are incredible...particularly the second one.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 4, 2011)

willow said:


>




Just listened to this, and it's cool music, but how is it dubstep? It could just as easily be called ambient/downtempo/trip hop...


----------



## DLG (Feb 4, 2011)

here's some more non-brostep goodness.


----------



## Dru_WaXaW (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a video comp of the Dubstep tracks I have on Shift Recordings (Seattle). Good label with a lot of diversity.


----------



## shaneroo (Feb 4, 2011)

Got to go back to Rusko.... must say, this is some of the sickest sounding shit i've ever heard, at least tonally.....


----------



## matt397 (Feb 5, 2011)

Rudebrat said:


> Finished this a few days ago and remembered how you guys liked my meshuggah remix so thought I'd post. Lemme know what you think




There needs to be more of this. So fucking heavy


----------



## teqnick (Feb 5, 2011)

really chill remix i've been listening to lately. Skrillex does a remix of this, but I prefer this one because i'm fond of the less "filthy" side of Dubstep. I do like indulging in Borgore from time to time, though.

I enjoy Rusko as well, so here are a couple.



aaaand some more


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my favourite tunes:


----------



## willow (Feb 6, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Just listened to this, and it's cool music, but how is it dubstep? It could just as easily be called ambient/downtempo/trip hop...



I'd call it "ambient/dubstep". But it's most certainly still dubstep.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 6, 2011)

willow said:


> I'd call it "ambient/dubstep". But it's most certainly still dubstep.



But what about it classifies it as dubstep? The only thing even remotely resembling it is the sub bass that kicks in around 55 seconds..... but that kind of bass is used in all kinds of electronic music that isn't called dubstep...


----------



## DLG (Feb 7, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> But what about it classifies it as dubstep? The only thing even remotely resembling it is the sub bass that kicks in around 55 seconds..... but that kind of bass is used in all kinds of electronic music that isn't called dubstep...



it is absolutely dubstep. even though it's a slower bpm and half-time, it's got that shuffled, syncopated 2step, garage feel that is the basis of most dubstep. 

that's the main characteristic of the genre, not wobbly bass.


----------



## willow (Feb 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> not wobbly bass.



This.

Dubstep is a much broader genre than a lot of people seem to realise.


----------



## DLG (Feb 7, 2011)

love this one.


----------



## willow (Feb 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> love this one.




Never really got into Boxcutter but that was good.

Made me think of Burial.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, after listening to some Skrillex, I've decided to give dubstep a chance.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 8, 2011)

Speaking of Skrillex... My friend just informed me that Skrillex is none other than ex-From First To Last singer Sonny Moore.

WTF

Skrillex is pretty damn popular... I see his name thrown around online all the time. I had no idea he was actually Sonny Moore.

I can't stand From First To Last by the way, but that's pretty crazy... never would have guessed...


----------



## Luuk (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in love with these tracks



Dubstep + hip hop = awesome!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 22, 2011)

The 1st drop just after 00:41 = 



Recent live version from some massive event:
Noisia dropping the Skrillex 'Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites' remix at Beyond Wonderland on Vimeo

FUCK I wish they still had events like that in this area... Stupid dead-as-a-doorknob DC scene...


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 22, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> this shit is awesome! ss.org user nihilist showed me this over msn a couple days ago, and i´m still loving it
> 
> the unexpected awesomeness starts at about 2:00. so stay with it!
> 
> also, post stuff like this if you know any!




Sounded absolutely cracking at 3:13, I thought it sounded far too much just like any other dubstep at 2:00 to be honest - lost the interesting indian vibe. 

Still sick though.


----------



## primerib (Mar 24, 2011)

I made it 1.5 mins into that first Borgore vid. not my thing. but it's cool, to each his own


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 24, 2011)

Skrillex is pretty amazing...he mixes dub and electro pretty well.

Here are few of my favourites, seeing boregore live this friday too which im pretty stoked about.

classical+dubstep


spanish music+dubstep


SEXY PARTY!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 9, 2011)

Bumpidy bump bump bumpington

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uFOY6TaPWY


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 22, 2011)

One of my favorites.


----------



## timcrow420 (Jun 22, 2011)

i just cant get into dubstep, its huge in the town I live in and the people I know always play it constantly and refuse to listen to anything else


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 22, 2011)

The original sucks, this is amazing.





This is so nerdy and epic.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 23, 2011)

timcrow420 said:


> i just cant get into dubstep, its huge in the town I live in and the people I know always play it constantly and refuse to listen to anything else



Me neither, the electronic music I prefer to is much quicker, louder and more 'intense' for lack of a better word. Breakcore, glitch etc...

I don't have anything against dubstep, but the fans/artists who are like "derp i put klasskal in my derpsterp hurp" because they use string synths are really, really obnoxious.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted before but this to me is the greatest dubstep song/remix of all fucking time. sooooooooo good in a system with good subs. 

Split the Atom (Bar9 Remix) by NOISIA on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## chevymeister (Jun 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The original sucks, this is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ephixa's other stuff is as epic if not more. Especially the Lost Woods remix.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry if everyone knows about these, but if you like filth:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 23, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Me neither, the electronic music I prefer to is much quicker, louder and more 'intense' for lack of a better word. Breakcore, glitch etc...
> 
> I don't have anything against dubstep, but the fans/artists who are like "derp i put klasskal in my derpsterp hurp" because they use string synths are really, really obnoxious.




Venetian Snares is my favorite electronic music artist of all time. I also love dubstep too. I just like the laid back dubstep style sometimes, and sometimes I want ridiculous breakcore.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 23, 2011)

Love this song. I like the metal kind of vibe it has going on.



Also another, by one of my favorites, Doctor P


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 23, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> One of my favorites.




I like this one better


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite dubstep DJ is Caspa, he's more on the ambient side of things, but still grooves hard.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 23, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I like this one better




Yeah, I've heard that one before. It's pretty good.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jan 27, 2012)

Quartus Saul. If you like dubstep, he will be your new favorite. If you don't like dubstep, you will after hearing this. Nuff said.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 27, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Venetian Snares is my favorite electronic music artist of all time. I also love dubstep too. I just like the laid back dubstep style sometimes, and sometimes I want ridiculous breakcore.



The laid back stuff like Burial I like. But the loud stuff hasn't brought anything new for me. It's too linear, the sound has never had much of a raw concept to it, IMO.


----------



## Somnium (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't stand dubstep, but I love me some Scorn. His earlier stuff is dark ambient/dub but his later material might be considered dubstep. For those who don't know, Scorn is Mick Harris formerly of Napalm Death. Listen to Gyral. Now.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't get what so great about Dubstep. Everybody around me are loving this stuff, and these are from the same people that would puke if I showed them some trance or other styles of techno. I just don't see the big deal except techno with more bass. No offense to anybody that is into it, just not my thing. But I do like that Song of Storms dubstep version, just the harmonies and arrangements make are great


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Anton (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Exotype (Jan 29, 2012)

Heres a band that mixes progressive metal and dubstep
They play on 8 string guitars tuned octave below D..awesome.


Exotype | Facebook


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 14, 2012)

Exotype said:


> Heres a band that mixes progressive metal and dubstep
> They play on 8 string guitars tuned octave below D..awesome.
> 
> 
> Exotype | Facebook





that Pretty Sick, And I hate Dubstep hahahha, 
I have nothing against it though. Music is music haha


----------



## SteveADVAITA (Oct 14, 2013)

Im the vocalist of Exotype. Check out our new track!

Exotype - "Nanovirus" Official Video (NEW) - YouTube


----------

